# New Ferrari 330 P4



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I couldn't find one of Boye's originals (couldn't afford it if I did find one), so I made my own. This fills a lot of gaps.

-Paul


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I want one! :thumbsup:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Red is Ferrari...Nice!*

fshoe64,

That Red Ferrari looks Fantastic...Way to go!  The color choice is just right and looks Sweet with those gold rims also.

Bob...Red is Ferrari...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

resinmonger said:


> I want one! :thumbsup:


*I want two !!:wave:*


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nice Spaghetti Getter...*

What a great subject for a slot body. :thumbsup: Good one Paul... Abbondanza! nd


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking Ferarri. If you're interested MEV makes a tjet version.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice drywall cutter!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*A Little Ferrari Follow Up*

The 330 is mounted to an Auto World S-III taking full advantage of the longer wheel base options. The body clip was removed. The rims are from the original run of Tomy AFX turbo cars. They looked pretty close to the Ferrari rims. They body is resin cast and the front nose and radiator inlet are hollowed out in the mold. I'm working on a better method to get all of the detail out of the mold. The signature venting in the rear quarter panels are in the original and in the mold, I don't have any way to pressurized the resin yet to capture that fine detail...but I'm working on it!

Thanks for the compliments. When I get the Ford GT40 Mk IV painted up I'll post it.

-Paul


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

you captured the lines and detail very nicely! Good job!


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

*killer*

what!!???a mark IV as well?where are the order forms dude??i'll take one of each!!!love that car!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*GT40 MK IV Prototype*

Here's the work in progress. I'm not entirely happy with the front end yet. I need to get it lower. This one will also set on a longer wheel base like the 330 and my previous GT40 MK II in the 2nd picture below. 

-Paul


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeet! :thumbsup: Nice work.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

WOW.>> sorry, I would like to be more articulate... but all I can say is... WOW!!

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

first class!


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

another masterpiece!!!!just seen your pix elsewheres and in an aside,i used to work at tarter gate in dunville(down 127 from liberty)about 12 years ago and backthen i used to think:the next closest persons who even know what a slot car is must live in chicago or somewhere!!go figure!!tell me do you like porsches...............


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Freakin' WOW... and WOW again! This makes me wanna put on a speed racer helmet and start the heat Lemans style, with the controller on the track!!

Freakin awsome cars dude!!!!!

Rich


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

BKracer said:


> another masterpiece!!!!just seen your pix elsewheres and in an aside,i used to work at tarter gate in dunville(down 127 from liberty)about 12 years ago and backthen i used to think:the next closest persons who even know what a slot car is must live in chicago or somewhere!!go figure!!tell me do you like porsches...............


Good to know I'm not the only one that knows the area. Isolated to say the least. I moved down here after getting married. My wife used to work at TG also, she's now a teacher. And you are right, it's a long travel to find the next slot fanatic, Louisville or Lexington at least, unless you want to train your cow to race. 

I'm a Porsche fan too. I have reworked several of the old AFX 917s into various greater detail. I have gathered a lot of reference material to start up a 904, 906 and 908 coupes, but they are still in the drawing phase. I'm struggling to finish up the 86-87 Buick LeSabre and Olds Delta 88 stock cars and two Dodges, the 69 Charger 500 (with flush grill and headlights, along with the proper fastback flush window) and a 67 Charger fastback. 

I'm not certain of the rules on this board, so I apologize if this is not allowed and please remove if I violated a rule regarding selling items.

I started cranking up production of the Ferrari 330 and Ford GT40 Mk IV. I will have pictures available shortly and will have the unfinished bodies for sale. I do not cast mounts on the bodies so they will fit on most anything. Both have slightly longer wheel bases and will need an extension or use the new AW Super III or the SRT Mega G when they are released. It will be about a week before I have enough numbers of bodies to start selling. Both are time consuming to cast. Removing the finished car is a chore to keep from damaging the mold around the intake grill and the airfoils. I'll post a notice when they are ready.

Thanks for the kind feedback, that makes it fun still.

-Paul


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

looking forward to seeing them there pictures!!any chance of seeing your re-werked 917s?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Porsche 917s*

I need to dig the 917s out of storage. I'm building my HO track and I have reached the scenery stage and there's tons of dust, so I boxed up the cars to keep them relatively clean. You can see the progress on the track at http://pshoe64speedinc.spaces.live.com/

I'll try to describe the 917s and post pictures later on. I took some tips from the early 70s car model magazines and built up more detail from there. I cut the rear engine piece from the body and moved it up toward the front about 1/8 inch and glued back in place. I made frame struts from .008 brass wire and placed them across the newly located motor up to just below the underside of the rear spoilers. The rest is mostly decals and paint. Looking back I wish I had done more with the headlights. Maybe I'll recast the body with the motor relocated? I did these 20+ years ago. I'm hoping my skills have improved a bit. But I guess we'll figure that out when I post some pics!

I have 6 of the Ferrari 330s ready. Seems like that took forever! The mold is really fragile due to the detail and it takes a bit for me to get the finished car out without damaging the mold. If anyone is interested just drop me a PM and I'll get back with the details, price and shipping. I'll consider trades too!

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Will these cars fit on a long wheel base Tyco pan chassis?

Totally Tyco Terry


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Tyco Pan Question*

Unfortunately no. The wheelbase is good, but the body is about 1/32nd too narrow for the pan mounts. If you trim those down it would work, but you would need to get the same width as the narrow Tyco X2. The one picture is on an AW S-III with the body clip removed, to give you an idea of the width.

-Paul


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*WOW...wOW...wOw...*

WOW! Yeah that is a good discription of these bad boys...Yeah baby! :woohoo:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Here's a Couple of New Projects*

I was asked earlier about some Porsche projects of the past. I found one so far and I just finished up a C&R Lotus 40. Love the decals that I bought for it too. The guy does excellent work. I also posted the one good GT40 Mk IV that came out of the mold before the mold was damaged. The front grill comes out solid now. The body is still good, just needs a bit more finishing work before painting now.

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Awesome cars! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Oops*

I didn't notice it until I posted the pictures but I left the windshield off the Lotus!:freak:

Bad thing is I can't find it either. Maybe it's time to clean up the work area???

-Paul


----------



## Movie Car Mania (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice cars! I like the 917. Wish it was #20 like Steve McQueen's from LeMans.

:thumbsup:
http://moviecarmania.com


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll take two !:thumbsup: Man, those are sweet.:dude:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

pshoe64 said:


> .....snip*... I left the windshield off the Lotus!:freak:
> 
> Bad thing is I can't find it either. Maybe it's time to clean up the work area???
> 
> -Paul


Thats crazy talk! :lol:


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

ha!!i love that lotus!!!and you got the perfect shade of green on that one!!the driver figure is excellent!!!....regards from the other messy werk desk in Ky...


----------

